# Bucket position in float will not hold



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

Good Mornin so I bought a new 2017 CK4010HST over the weekend still has full 6 year warranty. First two days machine runs and functions amazing, yesterday started to move around and spread gravel in my driveway about half way through the day as I’m back dragging I notice my bucket will not hold it’s position while going into float. I usually run my bucket on about a 45 degree to back drag I notice when I drop it down and go to float my bucket will level out to the ground and no longer hold on the 45. My question is did I do something ? Did something break ? Did I get air in the system some how? I’d rather not haul the machine back to the dealer unless necessary but if need be I will. I hope this is not a sign of things to come on a new tractor/loader.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have have the single stick control for the boom and bucket, be careful not to inadvertently pull the stick towards you, or push it away from you for that matter, even the slightest bit, or the bucket will flatten out on you. Hopefully that's the problem. Work it a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

pogobill said:


> If you have have the single stick control for the boom and bucket, be careful not to inadvertently pull the stick towards you, or push it away from you for that matter, even the slightest bit, or the bucket will flatten out on you. Hopefully that's the problem. Work it a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## YEE-YEE (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks pogobill I’ve been careful with the stick I’m not sure what’s goin on with it sometimes it works fine and sometimes not. When I go to back drag, the bucket will not hold the down position I set it in and I’ve also noticed today that when doing a full dump with the bucket it will dump about 90% of the way them pause for a couple seconds then finish the last 10% it almost acts like it has an air pocket or something. And still today when I was back dragging the bucket would just level out to the ground on me after using it for a while. I’m prob just going to end up taking it back to the dealer and tell them to fix it. It’s frustrating when you spend that much money on a piece of equipment that doesn’t function the way it should.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

YEE-YEE said:


> I’ve also noticed today that when doing a full dump with the bucket it will dump about 90% of the way them pause for a couple seconds then finish the last 10% .


My John Deere does that and has since new. However, there is a block out for the bucket dump aspect of the joystick that in essence hydraulically operates the dumping of the bucket or when you remove the block out, allows the bucket to act as a trip, and dump quicker. It's called I believe, the Re Gen circuit. You might look in at the valve itself on your joy stick controller and see if you can spot that block out, and if so, it might mean the difference for the issue you're having.


----------



## Darryl S. (Dec 29, 2019)

Just wondering how you've made out with your bucket issues. Did the dealership get it fixed up for you? I bought a new NX4510 last Aug and have been having transmissions issues since day one. Dealership hasn't been overly helpful, thinking next step is to contact Kioti directly.


----------



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

The newer Kioti CK10 series all have the issue with the bucket not holding it's position when back dragging. The solution is simply remedied by rolling the bucket to full down position, then tilting it back up to the angle you want. It will then hold it's position. This was explained to me by my Kioti service dept. The 3pt jerkyness is also common. Lift the 3pt arms up then lower them to the height you want... just the way it is with the new ones. Hope this helps


----------



## Kelly Hanna (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks Danj...been wondering about both of those myself...thanks for the fixes!


----------

